# حب بدون رؤية , جبران خليل جبران ومى زيادة



## Desert Rose (14 مارس 2013)

انا بحب مى زيادة , امرأة سابقة لعصرها , كان ليها صالون ادبى فى بيتها كل ثلاثاء بيحضر فيه اكبر الكتاب والادباء من الرجال زى عباس العقاد وطه حسين واحمد لطفى السيد  وهى الامرأة الوحيدة 

فكرنى بيها كتاب كنت بقراه لنوال السعداوى كتبت فيه عن مى زيادة 

بس بعيد عن انها كاتبة واديبة رائعة 
الا ان اغرب شئ فى حياتها واغرب قصة حب سمعتها فى حياتى 
هى حب مى زيادة وجبران خليل جبران لمدة 20 سنة , بدون رؤية 

مفيش حد فيهم شاف التانى , حبوا بعض بالمراسلات بس 

ابتدت مى بمراسلة جبران بعد ما قرت روايته الاجنحة المتكسرة 

ومن هنا بدأت علاقة الصداقة بينها وبينه اللى تحولت لحب من خلال الرسائل فقط 

قصة حبهم من اروع قصص الحب واكثرها غموض 


و رغم انى مش من عشاق القصص الرومانسية 
الا ان قصة حبهم بتشدنى جدا , لانها تخطت حدود الجسد والمكان 
وبتدى صورة تانية عن الحب بعيد عن الحب الجسدى او الحب بالنظر  

وبتأكد ان الانسان اكتر من مجرد جسد , وان روحه ممكن تتخطى حدود الجسد علشان تقابل روح انسان تانى 
بس تفتكروا لو كانوا اتقابلوا مشاعرهم كان ممكن تتغير ؟ 
وتفتكروا ان ده كان فعلا حب حقيقى ؟ ولا مجرد تعود على المراسلات ؟ او مجرد اعجاب ادبى وخصوصا ان رسائلهم لبعض كان فيها طابع ادبى جميل 

بجد القصة ديه من الحاجات اللى بتحيرنى


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 مارس 2013)

الرومانسية  هى حالة رائعة من الحب النادر
الذى لا يعرفة شباب هذه الايام
حب بصدق واخلاص حب نادر فى زمن
من ازمنة العصر الجميل


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مارس 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الرومانسية  هى حالة رائعة من الحب النادر
> الذى لا يعرفة شباب هذه الايام
> حب بصدق واخلاص حب نادر فى زمن
> من ازمنة العصر الجميل



هو طبعا حب مى زيادة وجبران حالة نادرة فى عالمنا 
بس متهيألى الحب لازال موجود , بس يمكن بحس الشباب اليومين دول بيتلخبطوا فى مشاعرهم , بسبب انه ممكن يبحث عن الشكل بس 
والبنت بتتلخبط لانها ممكن تدور على الماديات بس 

ميرسى يا استاذى


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مارس 2013)

نسيت اقول ان مى , عاشت وحيدة وماتت وحيدة 
بالرغم انها كان حواليها ناس كتير وخصوصا الرجال الادباء , كتير من الكتاب والادباء حبوها , لكن هى محبتش غير جبران اللى عمرها ما شافته 

وبعد ما مات جبران دخلت مى فى حالة نفسية سيئة ودخلت مصحة عقلية فى لبنان ( بس ده كان مؤامرة عليها من قرايبها ) وبعدين راحت مصر واتوفت هناك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 مارس 2013)

يااااااااه
 جميل اوى الحب ده 
بس اسئل نفسى--- ليه مفيش حد حاول يروح للتانى؟؟


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يااااااااه
> جميل اوى الحب ده
> بس اسئل نفسى--- ليه مفيش حد حاول يروح للتانى؟؟



فعلا هو جمييييييل وراقى اوى ياحبو :Love_Mailbox:
تكملة للمأساة :t33:
جبران كان عايش فى امريكا و مى فى مصر وقصتهم بدأت سنة 1912 
يعنى ايام ما كانوا بيركبو جمال :t33:
جبران كان هيروحلها فعلا علشان يشوفها , بس مات قبل ما يروح ويشوف مى 

القصة رغم جمالها الا انها فيها مأساة 
او يمكن المأساة هى اللى خلتها جميلة وفريدة 
يمكن لو كانوا حبوا بعض واتجوزوا عادى زى باقى الناس 
مكناش اتكلمنا عن حبهم لغاية دلوقتى


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 مارس 2013)

*.**.*

من فترة كبيـــرهـ جداً قريت شوية من رسآيل جبرآن لمى
صعب جداً تحكمى على حبهم مش بس لإننآ مآنقدرش ندخل جوآهم ونقيم إحسآسهم
بس لإن آلفنآن بعتبرهـ برهـ إطآر بديهيآت آلإنسآن وصعب تحكمى على شخص إحسآسه هو حيآته 

فيمكن يكون *حب عميق جداً* كسر حوآجز آلجسد وربط بين أروآحهم
وممكن يكون *خرآفة كبيرهـ **أو وهم* عيشوآ نفسهم فيه 
وحرموآ نفسهم من متعة آلتوآصل على كل آلمستويآت ومعآيشة إحسآسهم

*فـ إللى يقدر يحكم هم وبس .. بدون آلقيآس عليهم فى آلنهآية *




 *..*​


----------



## AdmanTios (14 مارس 2013)

*أعتقد دون الخوض بالتفاصيل

أنه حب من نوع نادر جداً
تخطي حدود الجسد و لغة الأفواه
تملك من الروح فقط و خلق لنفسه
لغة جديدة لا يفهمها سواهم فقط

مجرد رأي شخصي ........ شكراً علي الموضوع الرائع*


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مارس 2013)

بعض من رسائل مى وجبران 
مى كانت مشكلتها انها خجولة ورغم حبها لجبران الا انها نادرا ما كانت تصرح بالكلام الصريح فى رسائلها بالحب ده 


*من مي إلى جبران*​ (...جبران! لقد كتبت كل هذه الصفحات لأتحايد كلمة الحب. إن الذين لا يتاجرون بمظهر الحب ودعواه في ​ المراقص  والاجتماعات، ينمي الحب في أعماقهم قوة ديناميكية قد يغبطون الذين يوزعون  عواطفهم في اللألأ السطحي لأنهم لا يقاسون ضغط العواطف التي لم تنفجر،  ولكنهم يغبطون الآخرين على راحتهم دون أن يتمنوها لنفوسهم، ويفضلون وحدتهم،  ويفضلون السكوت، ويفضلون تضليل القلوب عن ودائعها، والتلهي بما لا علاقة  له بالعاطفة. ويفضلون أي غربة وأي شقاء (وهل من شقاءٍ في غير وحدة القلب؟)  على الاكتفاء بالقطرات الشحيحة.
ما معنى هذا الذي أكتبه؟ إني لا أعرف  ماذا أعني به، ولكني أعرف أنك محبوبي، وأني أخاف الحب. أقول هذا مع علمي أن  القليل من الحب الكثير. الجفاف والقحط واللاشيء بالحب خير من النزر  اليسير.
كيف أجسر على الإفضاء إليك بهذا. وكيف أفرط فيه؟ لا أدري.
الحمد  لله أني أكتبه على الورق ولا أتلفظ به لأنك لو كانت الآن حاضراً بالجسد  لهربت خجلاً بعد هذا الكلام، ولاختفيت زمناً طويلاً، فما أدعك تراني إلا  بعد أن تنسى.
حتى الكتابة ألوم نفسي عليها، لأني بها حرة كل هذه الحرية.. أتذكر قول القدماء من الشرقيين: إن خير للبنت أن لا تقرأ ولا تكتب.
إن  القديس توما يظهر هنا وليس ما أبدي هنا أثراً للوراثة فحسب، بل هو شيء  أبعد من الوراثة. ما هو؟ قل لي أنت ما هو. وقل لي ما إذا كنت على ضلال أو  هدى فإني أثق بك.. وسواء أكنت مخطئة أم غير مخطئة فإن قلبي يسير إليك، وخير  ما يفعل هو أن يظل حائماً حواليك، يحرسك ويحنو عليك.
... غابت الشمس  وراء الأفق، ومن خلال السحب العجيبة الأشكال والألوان حصحصت نجمة لامعة  واحدة هي الزهرة، آلهة الحب، أترى يسكنها كأرضنا بشر يحبون ويتشوقون؟ ربما  وجد فيها بنت هي مثلي، لها جبران واحد، حلو بعيد هو القريب القريب. تكتب  إليه الآن والشفق يملأ الفضاء، وتعلم أن الظلام يخلف الشفق، وأن النور يتبع  الظلام، وأن الليل سيخلف النهار، والنهار سيتبع الليل مرات كثيرة قبل أن  ترى الذي تحب، فتتسرب ​ إليها كل وحشة الشفق، وكل وحشة الليل، فتلقي بالقلم جانباً لتحتمي من الوحشة في اسم واحد: جبران).​ ​  
​ 
*من جبران إلى مي*

نحن  اليوم رهن عاصفة ثلجية جليلة مهيبة، وأنت تعلمين يا ماري أنا أحب جميع  العواصف وخاصة الثلجية، أحب الثلج، أحب بياضه، وأحب هبوطه، وأحب سكوته  العميق. وأحب الثلج في الأودية البعيدة المجهول حتى يتساقط مرفرفاً، ثم  يتلألأ بنور الشمس، ثم يذوب ويسير أغنيته المنخفضة.
أحب الثلج وأحب النار، وهما من مصدر واحد، ولكن لم يكن حبي لهما قط سوى شكل من الاستعداد لحب أقوى وأعلى وأوسع. ما ألطف من قال:

يا مي عيدك يوم
وأنت عيد الزمان

انظري  يا محبوبتي العذبة إلى قدس أقداس الحياة، عندما بلغت هذه الكلمة ((رفيقة))  ارتعش قلبي في صدري، فقمت ومشيت ذهاباً في هذه الغرفة كمن يبحث عن رفيقه.  ما أغرب ما تفعله بنا كلمة واحدة في بعض الأحايين! وما أشبه تلك الكلمة  الواحدة برنين جرس الكنيسة عند الغروب! إنها تحول الذات الخفية فينا من  الكلام إلى السكوت، ومن العمل إلى الصلاة.

تقولين لي أنك تخافين الحب.
لماذا تخفين يا صغيرتي؟
أتخافين نور الشمس؟
أتخافين مد البحر؟
أتخافين مجيء الربيع؟
لماذا يا ترى تخافين الحب؟

أنا  أعلم أن القليل من الحب لا يرضيك، كما أعلم أن القليل في الحب لا يرضيني،  أنت وأنا لا ولن نرضى بالقليل. نحن نريد الكثير. نحن نريد كل شيء. نحن نريد  الكمال. أقول يا ماري إن في الإرادة الحصول، فإذا كانت إرادتنا ظلاً من  أظلال الله، فسوف نحصل بدون شك على نور من أنوار الله.

لا تخافي  الحب يا ماري، لا تخافي الحب يا رفيقة قلبي، علينا أن نستسلم إليه رغم ما  فيه من الألم والحنين والوحشة، ورغم ما فيه من الالتباس والحيرة.
اسمعي  يا ماري: أنا اليوم في سجن من الرغائب، ولقد ولدت هذه الرغائب عندما ولدت.  وأنا اليوم مقيد بقيود فكرة قديمة، قديمة كفصول السنة، فهل تستطيعين الوقوف  معي في سجني حتى نخرج إلى نور النهار وهل تقفين إلى جانبي حتى تنكسر هذه  القيود فنسير حرين طليقين نحو قمة جبالنا؟

والآن قربي جبهتك. قربي جبهتك الحلوة والله يباركك ويحرسك يا رفيقة قلبي الحبيبة.
لا بأس  على أنني أخشى بلوغ النهاية قبل الحصول على هذا الشرف وهذا الثواب.

لنعد  هنيهة إلى ((عيدك)) أريد أن أعرف في أي يوم من أيام السنة قد ولدت صغيرتي  المحبوبة. أريد أن أعرف لأني أميل إلى الأعياد وإلى التعييد.
وسيكون لعيد ماري الأهمية الكبرى عندي. ستقولين لي ((كل يوم يوم مولدي يا جبران))
وسأجيبك قائلاً: ((نعم، وأنا أعيّد لك كل يوم، وكان لا بد من عيد خصوصي مرة كل سنة)).​


----------



## REDEMPTION (14 مارس 2013)

مقالك دفعني للبحث عن هذان العاشقان مي زيادة و جبران خليل .. إستمتعت برسائلهم .


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> فعلا هو جمييييييل وراقى اوى ياحبو :Love_Mailbox:
> تكملة للمأساة :t33:
> جبران كان عايش فى امريكا و مى فى مصر وقصتهم بدأت سنة 1912
> يعنى ايام ما كانوا بيركبو جمال :t33:
> ...




هتخلينى اعييط
بس فعلا كلامك صح--
 دايما القصص الرومانيسه المؤثره الخالده-- هى الى نهايتها مئساويه و حاجه تقطع الشراب على رأى بابا...


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 مارس 2013)

*جيتى على الجرح :smil13: .. جبران شاعر المحبة .. بعشقه بكل كتاباته و تفاصيله .. لدرجة انى زمان كنت بغير من مى :a82: انها عاشت فى عصره و قدرت تسرق قلبه بالرغم من بعدهم عن بعض .. كنت ولازلت بستمتع برسائلهم و ياما حسدتها على حبه العميق ليها  ما اكثر البنات اللى يتمنو يتحبو من اى راجل ماحال بقا جبران نفسه ... يالله :smil13: 

بالنسبة لى قصة حب جبران و مى اروع قصة حب فى التاريخ .. و رسائلهم اروع ماكتب فى تاريخ الحب النقى 

ايييييه قلبتى عليا المواجع :smil12: من الاخر هو راجل يتحب و يتعشق كمان  لو مش جبران اللى يتحب امال مين بس يتحب يا ناااااس :a82:*


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 مارس 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *جيتى على الجرح :smil13: .. جبران شاعر المحبة .. بعشقه بكل كتاباته و تفاصيله .. لدرجة انى زمان كنت بغير من مى :a82: انها عاشت فى عصره و قدرت تسرق قلبه بالرغم من بعدهم عن بعض .. كنت ولازلت بستمتع برسائلهم و ياما حسدتها على حبه العميق ليها  ما اكثر البنات اللى يتمنو يتحبو من اى راجل ماحال بقا جبران نفسه ... يالله :smil13:
> 
> بالنسبة لى قصة حب جبران و مى اروع قصة حب فى التاريخ .. و رسائلهم اروع ماكتب فى تاريخ الحب النقى
> 
> ايييييه قلبتى عليا المواجع :smil12: من الاخر هو راجل يتحب و يتعشق كمان  لو مش جبران اللى يتحب امال مين بس يتحب يا ناااااس :a82:*


إتنين ليمون وشجرة هنـآ يآ روز :spor2:

عقبآل مآ جيب نزآر ونعمل قآعدة جنبهم :t33::t33:




 *..*​​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 مارس 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> إتنين ليمون وشجرة هنـآ يآ روز :spor2:
> 
> عقبآل مآ جيب نزآر ونعمل قآعدة جنبهم :t33::t33:
> 
> ...



*ممكن بيبسى بدل اللمون لو سمحتى :t33: 

و متنسيش تسحبى كاظم و انتى جاية الله يباركلك عشان القعدة تكمل صح :yahoo:*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 مارس 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ممكن بيبسى بدل اللمون لو سمحتى :t33: *
> 
> *و متنسيش تسحبى كاظم و انتى جاية الله يباركلك عشان القعدة تكمل صح :yahoo:*


 لا لا لا 
 كاظم ميييييين
 ده هيفضل يبص لكم فى القعده-- و مش بعيد يجى بالبناتيت الى هيقولو ليكى 
 لالالالاله لالالاله  ههههههههه و ينطوا حواليكى و يدوشوكى--

 انا جاااهزه اهوووو





 هعزفلكم و مش هزعجكم خاااالص--
 سبيلى اللمون بئا  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 مارس 2013)

*.**.*

هههههههـ لآ مآ أحنآ نحجز كآظم لروز .. صآحبة موضوع ولآزم نكرمهآ :t33:

3 على 2 لآ يجوووز :dance:

 


 *..*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (14 مارس 2013)

على فكره! .. فيه سِر كنت عاوز أقولهولكم .. انا اسمي الحقيقي مش طارق .. أنا اسمي جبران خليل جبران .. بس كنت مخبي!. :|


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لا لا لا
> كاظم ميييييين
> ده هيفضل يبص لكم فى القعده-- و مش بعيد يجى بالبناتيت الى هيقولو ليكى
> لالالالاله لالالاله  ههههههههه و ينطوا حواليكى و يدوشوكى--
> ...



*هههههههههههه ياسلام عنيا عشانك .. حلال عليكى اللمون و حلال عليا جبران :yahoo: مش هقول لا :t33:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 مارس 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *.**.*
> 
> هههههههـ لآ مآ أحنآ نحجز كآظم لروز .. صآحبة موضوع ولآزم نكرمهآ :t33:
> 
> ...



*بالرغم ان الشرع محلل 4 :t33: بس مش مشكلة يكفينى جبران بالدنيا و مافيها .. و روز حبيبتنا برضه لازم نكرمها :t13:*



REDEMPTION قال:


> على فكره! .. فيه سِر كنت عاوز أقولهولكم .. انا اسمي الحقيقي مش طارق .. أنا اسمي جبران خليل جبران .. بس كنت مخبي!. :|



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ثوانى اروح انادى اسبارو و اجيلك :yahoo: كنت بتقول انها بتموت فى جبران و هى أولى بقا :smil12:*


----------



## REDEMPTION (14 مارس 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بالرغم ان الشرع محلل 4 :t33: بس مش مشكلة يكفينى جبران بالدنيا و مافيها .. و روز حبيبتنا برضه لازم نكرمها :t13:*
> 
> 
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ثوانى اروح انادى اسبارو و اجيلك :yahoo: كنت بتقول انها بتموت فى جبران و هى أولى بقا :smil12:*



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه .. مهو انا جبران ليها بقى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه و ليكم طارق ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه .. مهو انا جبران ليها بقى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه و ليكم طارق ههههههههههههههههههههههه



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ايوة كدة حمد الله على السلامة يا طاارق .. فينك يا راجل :t33: 

رجالة متجيش غير بالعين الحمرا صحيح :yahoo:*


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مارس 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *.**.*
> 
> من فترة كبيـــرهـ جداً قريت شوية من رسآيل جبرآن لمى
> صعب جداً تحكمى على حبهم مش بس لإننآ مآنقدرش ندخل جوآهم ونقيم إحسآسهم
> ...



رسايلهم لا تٌوصف ياتوأمتى :Love_Mailbox:
هو ممكن يكون كان وهم بس لو هو وهم يبقا حتى هما مكانوش هيقدرو يحكمو عليه 
اللى يهمنا انها فعلا قصة حب نادرة جدا وسابتلنا اروع ابداع ادبى


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 مارس 2013)

*.**.*

بعيداً عن آلشرع مش عآيزين فتنة يآ شقآوة خليكى fair :beee:




 *..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مارس 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *أعتقد دون الخوض بالتفاصيل
> 
> أنه حب من نوع نادر جداً
> تخطي حدود الجسد و لغة الأفواه
> ...



صح هى لغة مش ليها تفسير غير عندهم هما الاتنين 
اشكرك استاذى :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> على فكره! .. فيه سِر كنت عاوز أقولهولكم .. انا اسمي الحقيقي مش طارق .. أنا اسمي جبران خليل جبران .. بس كنت مخبي!. :|


 ايوااا ايووا طبعا  احنا عرفين انك جبران


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مارس 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *جيتى على الجرح :smil13: .. جبران شاعر المحبة .. بعشقه بكل كتاباته و تفاصيله .. لدرجة انى زمان كنت بغير من مى :a82: انها عاشت فى عصره و قدرت تسرق قلبه بالرغم من بعدهم عن بعض .. كنت ولازلت بستمتع برسائلهم و ياما حسدتها على حبه العميق ليها  ما اكثر البنات اللى يتمنو يتحبو من اى راجل ماحال بقا جبران نفسه ... يالله :smil13:
> 
> بالنسبة لى قصة حب جبران و مى اروع قصة حب فى التاريخ .. و رسائلهم اروع ماكتب فى تاريخ الحب النقى
> 
> ايييييه قلبتى عليا المواجع :smil12: من الاخر هو راجل يتحب و يتعشق كمان  لو مش جبران اللى يتحب امال مين بس يتحب يا ناااااس :a82:*



تصدقى كرهتينى فى مى :t33::t33:

جبران رجل يعٌشق الى ابعد الحدود , مين متحبش جبران 
ومى كمان تتحب 

طبعا هى اكيد اتحسدت من بنات حلوين زينا كده فالراجل مات قبل ما يروحلها :t33::t33:

ساعات بحس اننا جينا فى زمن غلط 
عندك مثلا , المطرب العاتيفى تامر حوووووووووووسنى 
اكتر حاجة بحبها فيكى ال...........:t33::t33: صوابع رجلك :t33::t33: مش تفهموه غلط :t33::t33:

اااااااه الظاهر انا قلبت المواجع على نفسى انا كمان


----------



## REDEMPTION (14 مارس 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ايوة كدة حمد الله على السلامة يا طاارق .. فينك يا راجل :t33:
> 
> رجالة متجيش غير بالعين الحمرا صحيح :yahoo:*



يا "شقية" هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه .. ولا يهزني  .. :smil12:


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> رسايلهم لا تٌوصف ياتوأمتى :Love_Mailbox:
> هو ممكن يكون كان وهم بس لو هو وهم يبقا حتى هما مكانوش هيقدرو يحكمو عليه
> اللى يهمنا انها فعلا قصة حب نادرة جدا وسابتلنا اروع ابداع ادبى


أكيد يآ توأمتى مش قصدى فى وضعهم دآ هيحكموآ
قصدت بمقآبلتهم دآ لو كآنوآ إتقآبلوآ .. لمآ آلحب بينزل على أرض آلوآقع كل شئ بيتكشف 


*هو فيه حد يقدر يتكلم عن إبدآعهم ^_^*




 *..*​​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مارس 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *.**.*
> 
> هههههههـ لآ مآ أحنآ نحجز كآظم لروز .. صآحبة موضوع ولآزم نكرمهآ :t33:
> 
> ...



ايوة ايوة هاتيه ده , دايما حاسة بيا ياتوأمتى :t33::t33:
شقاوة ديه طماعة :t33::t33:


----------



## REDEMPTION (14 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايوااا ايووا طبعا  احنا عرفين انك جبران



(شامم) ريحة تريقة في المشاركة دي :ranting:


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> على فكره! .. فيه سِر كنت عاوز أقولهولكم .. انا اسمي الحقيقي مش طارق .. أنا اسمي جبران خليل جبران .. بس كنت مخبي!. :|



ايوة طبعا عارفين :t33::t33:
وبعد الضهر بتبقا نزار قبانى وبليل بتقلب كاظم الساهر :t33::t33::t33:
احنا عارفين الحاجات ديه كلها :t33::t33:


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مارس 2013)

احنا كده  طلعنا كلنا بنحب جبران خليل جبران ( مش انت ياطارق :t33::t33 
احنا كده كام ؟ 3 ؟ 3 على واحد ايه ؟ هراااااااااااااام 
امال الراجل مات من قليل ؟ محسود :t33::t33:


----------



## REDEMPTION (14 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> احنا كده  طلعنا كلنا بنحب جبران خليل جبران ( مش انت ياطارق :t33::t33
> احنا كده كام ؟ 3 ؟ 3 على واحد ايه ؟ هراااااااااااااام
> امال الراجل مات من قليل ؟ محسود :t33::t33:



مهو القضية مش أن أنا " جبران " .. القضية مين "مي زيادة" :smil12:


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 مارس 2013)

*.**.*

إنتوآ مش ملآحظين إننآ مآسكين فى إللى مآت وسآيبين آلأحيآء
مآله كآظم  .. وحش كآظم ..! :t33:


خلينآ فى آلمضمون وبلآهآ مى
فلتحيآ حآفية آلقدمين :t31:



 *..*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 مارس 2013)

*وبعدين معاكى يا روز اعمل فيكى ايه انا دلوقتى 
قلبتى علينا المواجع وخلتينا نغير 
اللهم جبرن كل رجالتنا قووووولوا اااااااااامين *​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> مهو القضية مش أن أنا " جبران " .. القضية مين "مي زيادة" :smil12:



ايه ده ؟ معقولة مش عارف مين مى زيادة ؟ :t33::t33:
احنا التلاتة :t33: هى مى احسن مننا فى ايه ؟ كانت بس جميلة وذكية وسايقة عصرها واديبة وكانت بس :t33:


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مارس 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *.**.*
> 
> إنتوآ مش ملآحظين إننآ مآسكين فى إللى مآت وسآيبين آلأحيآء
> مآله كآظم  .. وحش كآظم ..! :t33:
> ...




ما هو للاسف الاموات دول نزل منهم موديل واحد بس منزلش تانى :t33::t33:

كاظم وحافية القدمين ؟ كاظم ونزار الاتنين ؟
جيتى على الجرح 
قاتلتى ترقض حافية القدمين فى مدخل شريانى 
فيه كده فى الحياة ؟:smil12:


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مارس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وبعدين معاكى يا روز اعمل فيكى ايه انا دلوقتى
> قلبتى علينا المواجع وخلتينا نغير
> اللهم جبرن كل رجالتنا قووووولوا اااااااااامين *​



ههههه جبرنهم ايه يارورو ؟
ممكن تقولى خللهم ( على وزن خليل ) :t33::t33:
ده عشم ابليس فى الجنة هو جبران نزل منه موديل واحد بس 
واحنا وقعنا مع الموجود دلوقتى :t33::t33:


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههه جبرنهم ايه يارورو ؟
> ممكن تقولى خللهم ( على وزن خليل ) :t33::t33:
> ده عشم ابليس فى الجنة هو جبران نزل منه موديل واحد بس
> واحنا وقعنا مع الموجود دلوقتى :t33::t33:


يعنى مفيش افل يا روز خالص 
اننا نلاقى موديل تانى من جبران 
حظنا وحش يا روز مقدرناش نبقى موجودين على ايامه :smil12:
​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مارس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> يعنى مفيش افل يا روز خالص
> اننا نلاقى موديل تانى من جبران
> حظنا وحش يا روز مقدرناش نبقى موجودين على ايامه :smil12:
> ​



طيب انتى شايفة الوضع , شايفة ان فيه امل ؟ :t33:
احنا جينا فى الزمن الغلط 
ده الراجل كان بيكتب جوااااابات ويستنى جوابات 
يعنى مفيش  لا sms ولا emails ولا الكلام ده 
اااااه يقطع الحب وسنينه :t33::t33:


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> طيب انتى شايفة الوضع , شايفة ان فيه امل ؟ :t33:
> احنا جينا فى الزمن الغلط
> ده الراجل كان بيكتب جوااااابات ويستنى جوابات
> يعنى مفيش  لا sms ولا emails ولا الكلام ده
> اااااه يقطع الحب وسنينه :t33::t33:


*
بما ان مفيش امل فى رجالتنا تبقى زى جبران 
يبقى عليه العوض ومنه العوض**:yahoo:*
​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مارس 2013)

هبقا كل شوية انقل شوية من رسائلهم علشان تقروها وتتقهروا زى ما انا بتقهر كل ما بقراها , امال هتقهر لوحدى ؟ :t33::t33:
لانها رسائل فيها ابداع ادبى جميل واحساس راقى جدا 

من جبران الى مى
 
يا  ماري- كنت في السادس من هذا الشهر أفكر فيك كل دقيقة بل كل لحظة، وكنت  أترجم كل ما يقوله لي القوم إلى لغة ماري وجبران- وتلك لغة لا يفهمها من  سكان هذا العالم سوى ماري وجبران... وأنت تعلمين طبعاً أن كل يوم من أيام  السنة هو يوم مولد كل واحد منا...
 إن  الأماركيين أرغب شعوب الأرض في التعييد وفي إرسال الهدايا والحصول عليها.  ولِسرٍّ خفي عني يعطف الأماركيون عليّ خلال هذه المواسم، وفي السادس من هذا  الشهر أوقعتني شدة عطفهم مخجولاً أمام نفسي مغموراً بعرفان الجميل. ولكن  يعلم الله أن الكلمة الحلوة التي جاءتني منك كانت أحب لدي وأثمن عندي من كل  ما يستطيع الناس جميعهم أن يفعلوا أمامي. الله يعلم ذلك، وقلبك يعلم.
 وبعد  التعييد جلسنا، أنت وأنا، بعيدين إلا عما بنا وتحدثنا طويلاً، وقلنا مالا  يقوله سوى الحنين، وقلنا مالا يقوله سوى الأمل. ثم حدقنا بنجم بعيد وسكتنا.  ثم عدنا إلى الكلام فتحدثنا حتى الفجر. وكانت يدكِ المحبوبة فوق هذا  المكان الدقاق حتى الفجر.
 والله يرعاك ويحرسك يا مريم. والله يسكب أنواره عليك. والله يحفظك لمحبك.
 جبران




​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مارس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *
> بما ان مفيش امل فى رجالتنا تبقى زى جبران
> يبقى عليه العوض ومنه العوض**:yahoo:*
> 
> ​



ههههه دلوقتى هيجو يقولو يعنى انتو اللى كنتو مى ؟ :t33::t33:


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههه دلوقتى هيجو يقولو يعنى انتو اللى كنتو مى ؟ :t33::t33:


ولا يهمك يا روز لما يبقوا هما جبران نبقى احنا مى ​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مارس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ولا يهمك يا روز لما يبقوا هما جبران نبقى احنا مى ​



احنا مى من غير حاجة ناقصنا ايه ؟ :t33::t33:


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 مارس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *
> بما ان مفيش امل فى رجالتنا تبقى زى جبران
> يبقى عليه العوض ومنه العوض**:yahoo:*
> ​



*طبعا فيه امل ... المهم ان تكونوا "مى"*


----------

